# Xorg problemi nvidia_drv unresolved[RISOLTO]

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con xorg, ho provato a installare nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx stabili e instabili, ma il problema rimane. Ho ricompilato xorg, ma nulla da fare. Il problema è questo:

```

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD4000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDE000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 Ti 4200

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.25.00.29.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Fatal server error:

Some required symbols were unresolved

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Ho riprovato più volte a modificare xorg.conf, ma non funziona, o meglio se  utilizzo i driver "nv" tutto funziona alla perfezione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se dai un modprobe nvidia carica senza dare problemi?

----------

## Manuelixm

Sì, senza nessunissimo problema.

----------

## gutter

Hai provato a ricompilare nvidia-glx?

Non ho gentoo davanti, c'è un comando per selezionale i driver opengl da usare usalo selezionado quelli forniti da nvidia.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@gutter: intendi opengl-update nvidia?

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @gutter: intendi opengl-update nvidia?

 

Esatto  :Wink: 

Grazie per la collaborazione  :Very Happy: 

Non ero sicuro del nome.   :Sad: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Sì fatto vi posto le prove:

```

#### Prima prova ####

emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-glx

opengl-update nvidia

modprobe nvidia

#### Seconda prova (pacchetti instabili) ####

emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-glx

modprobe -r nvidia

modprobe nvidia

opengl-update nvidia

modprobe nvidia

#### Terza prova appena fatta (pacchetti instabili)####

emerge -C nvidia-kernel

emerge -C nvidia-glx

emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-glx

modprobe -r nvidia

modprobe nvidia

opengl-update nvidia

modprobe nvidia
```

Risultato uguale, ho provato sia da root che da utente.

----------

## gutter

Secondo me il problema è dovuto al fatto che xorg usa il modulo sbagliato:

```
[CUT]

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved! 

[CUT]
```

non dovrebbe usare quel modulo   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta la sezione riguardante la scheda grafica del tuo xorg.conf

----------

## Manuelixm

Eccovi e grazie mille.

```

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Commenta la sezione

```
 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection 
```

e la linea

```
Load "dri"
```

se ce l'hai

----------

## Manuelixm

Fatto, ma è identico, ho provato a guardare anche il kernel, ma non mi sembra ci sia nulla di sbagliato... non saprei che cavolo ha.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DRM
```

----------

## Manuelixm

```

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DRM

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

```

----------

## stuart

che moduli hai messo in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?

----------

## Manuelixm

Ho messo questi:

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

```

----------

## stuart

ecco i miei del mio portatile che và da 4 mesi bene ancora con xfree:

```

Section "Module"

        Load  "ddc"  # ddc probing of monitor

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

```

non vedo grosse differenze, ma perchè il tuo log segnala di caricare il ddc quando tu non ce l'hai nei moduli da caricare?

----------

## Manuelixm

Io uso xorg, ma non credo che dipenda da questo, ora provo ad aggiungerlo poi posto il risultato. Grazie ancora.

----------

## Manuelixm

Niente da fare, non ho la più pallida idea di che cavolo abbia, sono quasi tentato di fare un bel emerge -Dev world, ma dopo qualche giorno di compilazione potrei ritrovarmi nella stessa situazione.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

ti posto le mie sezioni di xorg ... magari funzionano:

la "Section Module" è uguale alla tua ... quindi evito.

```

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "nvidia FX 5700 LE"

    Driver       "nvidia"

    VideoRam     262144

    Option       "NoLogo"          "true"

    Option       "NvAGP"           "2"    

    Option    "RenderAccel"     "true"

    Option    "DPMS"            "on"

    BusID        "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

qui se non sbaglio ... ci sono cose diverse ... non nel nome della scheda ... ma nel fatto che io indico il Bus ID e tu no ... che io ho disabilitato l'nvidia Agp in favore di AGPpart (con l'opzione 2)

la sezione "screen è analoga alla tua ... e anch'io ho disabilitato la sezione DRI commentandola

----------

## ulric

@Kind_of_blue

perchè non usi 

```
Option       "NvAGP"           "1"
```

da quanto ho visto (ho anch'io una 5700LE 256MB) nvidiaAGP è molto meglio.

Io non uso ho impostato il BUSID e funziona.

Io proverei a rimuovere le compilazioni precedenti, di fronte a questi problemi io prima do un bel 

emerge unmerge <pacchetto>

e poi riparto emergendo le varie versioni (ma non so se è più una cosa scaramantica o se risolve il problema)

Poi al tuo posto, prima di impazzire completamente, proverei a scaricarmi un gentoo-dev-sources STABILE e recente.

Darei una verificata alle opzioni abilitate e prima di compilare darei un bal make clean (ma credo che sia in make mrproper ?)

A questo punto proverei a riemergere 

nvidia-kernel

opengl-update

nvidia-glx 

anche questi STABILI (almeno nella prima prova)

Facci sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Ho provato, ma il problema rimane, secondo me è qualcosa che centra con glx, la cosa strana è che se do xorgconfig e modifico solo 'nv' in 'nvidia' questo mi da il problema.

I miei gentoo-dev-sources sono stabili, per il kernel non uso mai versioni instabili, cerco di stare il più possibile in stable.

Ho già provato a unmergere e riemergere, ma il problema rimane, mentre per quanto riguarda i driver nvidia stable i problemi aumentano se volete vi posto gli errori con vers. stable.

Ora sto provando a riemergere xorg, ma credo di non risolvere molto. E' assurdo, non so che cavolo abbia, nei bug non c'è nulla quindi è sicuramente un problema dovuto a qualcosa che non è andato a buon fine. Grazie comunque a tutti.

----------

## Manuelixm

Esatto come pensavo non è sevito a nulla, provo a ricompilare il kernel e controllare bene tutte le impostazioni.

----------

## bubble27

Salve a tutti e ben ritrovati   :Very Happy:  dopo tanto tempo, ho sempre continuato a leggervi

ho letto questo post dove mi sono imbattuto anche io in questo errore, e secondo questo post

si dovrebbe emergere xorg-x11 senza le use "dlloader"

http://www.gentooforum.de/archive/3107/thread.html

no so se l'esito sia positivo, infatti sto ricompilando.

A presto !!!! ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti e ben ritrovati   

 

Ciao bubble27  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  . Sono contento di rivederti

----------

## Vendicatore

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se dai un modprobe nvidia carica senza dare problemi?

 

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Sì, senza nessunissimo problema.

 

Ma allora non ti basta aggiungere nvidia in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Vendicatore: la mia domanda era solo per vedere se non dava problemi il caricamnto

----------

## Manuelixm

X Vendicatore ho hotplug e coldplug che mi fanno tutto da soli. 

X bubble27 grazie mille per la dritta ora provo anche io, al massimo attendiamo nuove idee.

----------

## bubble27

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   Salve a tutti e ben ritrovati    
> 
> Ciao bubble27   . Sono contento di rivederti

 

Grazie fedeliallalinea   :Very Happy:  anche io sono contento di essere tornato !!!!

Comunque a me ha funzionato, ho ricompilato xorg-x11 senza dlloader, adesso tutto ok !!!

ciao   :Razz: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Ok, in parte la cosa è stata risolta ma ho ancora degli errori:

```

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Manuelixm: hai applicato la patch?

----------

## Manuelixm

Scusate la cosa è banalissima, è tutto dovuto ad una mia dimenticanza, non ho controllato che Load glx fosse decommentato.

Ho decommentato e tutto funziona, grazie mille a tutti, risolto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi hai patchato come detto da bubble27 vero?

----------

## Manuelixm

Sì esatto fedeliallalinea, la soluzione al problema è stata questa:

- #emerge -C xorg-x11

- #USE="-dlloader" emerge -Dv xorg-x11

- emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

- modprobe -r nvidia

- modprobe nvidia

- opengl-update nvidia

- edit del file xorg.conf ("nvidia" al posto di "nv" e decommentazione di "Load glx")

- startx

tutto ok. Grazie ancora a tutti.

----------

## oRDeX

Io ho risolto compilando con -stati -dlloader e con un profilo di gcc hardened

----------

